
My first five minutes in Atom Editor on Windows 10 - Claudus
I&#x27;ve been using Sublime Text for quite some time, and a little research I decided to try switching to the Atom editor on my new Windows 10 installation.<p>I was really optimistic about using Atom, but within the first five minutes I&#x27;ve encountered several issues that are giving me second thoughts.<p>1. I open my first file through the windows context menu, and immediately encounter a bug with the Tree View displaying the file as a directory. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;atom&#x2F;tree-view&#x2F;issues&#x2F;471<p>2. I fiddle with settings to remove line numbers, unfortunately this also disables the gutter. Possible solutions seem hacky and unreliable. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discuss.atom.io&#x2F;t&#x2F;use-the-gutter-without-enabling-linenumbers&#x2F;2461<p>3. Trying to save the file by using the &quot;ALT+F S&quot; menu shortcut instead moves to the end of the current word. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;atom&#x2F;atom&#x2F;issues&#x2F;4057
======
brudgers
For what it's worth, I've spent years learning Emacs and making mistakes. Then
again, it's learning curve is acknowledged to be steep.

Good luck.

------
chrisbennet
Try Visual Studio Code.

